# Adam Geghami Khudoyan (1921 - 2000)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

An Armenian composer, of whom is said: "I personally find strong parallels between Khudoyan's approach to music and that of Mussorgsky. Like Mussorgsky, Khudoyan employed chordal progressions that are unusual, unbounded, even unacceptable to the traditional rules of harmony."


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

